# Odyssey Battery



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

No Lazy not a single place in DFW has them.

4 Wheel Parts 1530 Inspiration Drive Dallas 214-672-1760
Batteries Plus 9100 N Central Expy Dallas 214-234-0234
Continental Battery* 4919 Woodall St Dallas 800-442-0081 
Metroplex Battery Inc 9840 Monroe Dr, Ste 112 Dallas 214-956-8277 
Batteries Plus 1105 Dallas Dr Denton 940-387-2040
4 Wheel Parts 3421 Brandon Lane Fort Worth 817-560-2455 
Batteries Plus 5825 Camp Bowie Blvd Fort Worth 817-377-2288 
Batteries Plus 5733 South Hulen St Fort Worth 817-744-7636 
Continental Battery 2800 W 6th St Fort Worth 817-336-0966 
Cowtown Sea-Doo 4808 SE Loop 820 Fort Worth 817-483-0855
Batteries Plus 2703 N Beltline Rd Irving 972-256-2073 
Batteries Plus 850 W Valley Ridge Blvd Lewisville 972-219-7333
Batteries Plus 1980 N Central Expressway McKinney 972-548-7740
4 Wheel Parts 3001 East Plano Parkway, St. 400 Plano 972-578-7825
Batteries Plus 1725 North Central Expy Plano 972-423-6100 
Batteries Plus 4568 Hwy 121, Ste 104 Plano 214-705-9701


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL
Thank you sun ly king. I must be LAZY and confused.... Merry Holidays to you and yours


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

You are welcome. Merry Christmas.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

One last follow question .Does battery plus sell Trojan in DFW? How about golf cart battery?


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

TexasCotton said:


> One last follow question .Does battery plus sell Trojan in DFW? How about golf cart battery?


You want 

*Continental Battery Co.*
_MASTER DISTRIBUTOR_
4919 Woodall St
Dallas, Texas 
United States
Contact: Len Littlehale
Telephone: (214) 583.1115 
Fax: 214.678.0606 

*Continental Battery Warehouse - Dallas*
_MASTER DISTRIBUTOR_
5119 Sharp St
Dallas, Texas 75247
United States
Contact: Joel Pintor
Telephone: 214-583-1104

*Alpine Power Systems*
1357 N. Glenville Dr.
Richardson, Texas 75081
United States
Contact: Cherryl Delabar
Telephone: (800) 332-0234 Ext 39
Fax: 877.993.8865 
Email: [email protected]
Web Site: www.alpinepowersystems.com

*Continental Battery*
_MASTER DISTRIBUTOR_
2800 W. 6th Street
Ft. Worth, Texas 76107
United States
Contact: Scott Hunton
Telephone: 817-336-0966
Fax: 817-870-2582
Web Site: www.continentalbattery.com

*Continental Battery Distribution Center - Grand Prairie*
_MASTER DISTRIBUTOR_
904 Fountain Parkway
Grand Prairie, Texas 75050
United States
Contact: Scott Hunton
Telephone: 972-602-4406
Fax: 972-602-0460


----------



## Metroplex Battery (Dec 4, 2013)

Visit Metroplex Battery
9840 Monroe Dr. #112
Dallas, TX 75220
214-956-8277

We carry Odyssey, FullRiver, Discover, NorthStar...and can special order almost any battery.


----------

